

In plain English, how does logik.com work? - ronnwer

I'm confused on what Logik.com is and how it works. What problem does it solve? Is it like a internal document search solution?
======
patio11
Legal discovery means that, when a lawsuit happens, both sides ask for (and
receive) huge volumes of documents from the other party. Producing those huge
volumes of documents can be quite challenging.

For example, someone in litigation with Google might hit Google with a
discovery request saying "We want all documents, memos, and emails pertaining
to search spam." That is, conservatively, millions of documents. So Google has
to grab every email a Googler has ever written, _then_ winnow that set down to
just the relevant ones, then have lawyers pick through and exclude the ones
protected by privilege, then get those hundreds of thousands of pages in a
lawyer-accessible format delivered to the opposing party within a very tight
timeframe.

This is challenging on Big Freaking Enterprise scales. Logik does the painful
bits of it for you. They presumably charge Big Freaking Enterprise prices for
it.

~~~
logikbot
pretty spot-on patio11.

------
gtani
I don't know about logik.com specifically, but 2 critical problems in
discovery are summarizing network graphs, and named entity extraction. Network
graphs are, e.g. you take the Enron email dumps and you query for who emailed
whom on what days, what people use statNet, SenSage and vertica for. Named
entity extraction is distilling all the noun andpronoun phrases that could
refer to one person or business entity.

<http://csde.washington.edu/statnet/>

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2385-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2385-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-logik)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1414211>

------
spotter
It works by taking (mostly) off the shelf indexing software and attaching it
to former executives of enterprise search and e-discovery companies.

You could reproduce the whole thing from scratch and not get a dollar's worth
of sales because you don't have the relationships to get past the market gate
keepers.

